# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Coburn 2113 fault Black box

## proacc

Dear Ladies and Gentlemen 
I am in southern Africa Zimbabwe. I run a surfacing lab with old coburn  machines 506 polishers ,103 lap truer 108 generator and 2113 generators.
The coburn 2113 was not booting properly and the power supply was fixed  for the on board computer. The machine no longer boot. It only displays a  dash on the screen. The cross curve and the spherical units are not  initializing to 10.00 and not responding at all. Contacted the  coburntechnologies and they said they are no longer supporting out dated  machines. Can any one who have experienced the similar problem assist.  Someone said l should replace the black box. Where can l get it? All  your suggestions and ideas are most welcome

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

My experience with Coburn generators is that the on board computers use a DOS based operating system with a simple boot sequence. A blinking cursor would suggest that the start up boot file is damaged or initial boot sequence might have changed. The start up sequence might be looking for start file on the wrong drive or the hard drive might be failing due to file damage. I would consult with a computer expert to have hard drive cloned from your other 2113 and replaced. Also consult with my friends at http://www.opticalworks.com/products...ual-generator/ as they are the experts.

----------


## proacc

Many thanks have good day.

----------

